# VLC Streamer



## Azergoth (6 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous!

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas vlc streamer: cette app pet de regarder des films en streaming depuis son ordinateur.
Il peut même copier des films en local sur l'iPad


Et c'est la que vient ma question: pourquoi a-t-il besoin d'une connection wifi pour lire une vidéo déjà téléchargée, même si la connection n'est pas celle sur laquelle est branché l'ordi de base...


Une idée?


----------

